# Well 2011 is ending, and 2012 is around the CORNER - How have YOU BEEN?



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay,

Its that time of the year where we all have to sit, relax, breathe, and reflect on how 2011 has treated us. And what are our future goals for 2012.

What have you accomplished this year, that your proud of? Weather it was in the GYM or in your personal life? What happened this year that sticks out in your mind for a positive? What happened this year that was a complete disaster, and how did you handle it, and learn from it?

I know *Anabolic5150* Got Married, and had a beautiful baby girl!

I know* TGB* had a Baby recently.


For me this year has been full of surprises, some of you may know my wife is very ill, and recently we discovered more bad news about her condition. Were optimistic but realistic in the same sense. We have high hopes for what the future holds, but they are just hopes, to a battle that many have lost. We lost a Grandmother, that was always there, and helped lift the burdens of everyone else on her shoulders, we were there till the end, and conducted the home hospice care. 

Through the loss, and through the pain that this year has brought, At the end of the day, I have a wife, 3 kids, and some great dogs. No matter what the 5 of us go through, no matter what life has thrown at us this 2011, we have prevailed each and every time. I got to see my 11 year old son, stick his chest out like a man, and be a pallbearer with dignity and pride. I got to watch my daughter who is 4 read her first book! and I have been able to celebrate a 2nd birthday for my other son, who was on life support for 4 months when he was born, doctors said if and when he recovers, he will have a hard life. Guess what, he is 2 now, and has never even had a cold! 


This year I have obtained and OBLITERATED, all my goals in the gym, and within my family. Next year I plan to complete, and OBLITERATE, everyone in my way. 

I plan to renew my vows with my wife in 2012, and enjoy every minute with her, becasue we have no idea what the future holds.

That's my new Years resolution.

Be a beast in the gym, be a super hero husband and father, and fingers crossed, win some shows next year. 

So with that said, and my goals and story told, Whats yours?


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes bro this year was deff different in the aspect of being probaly one I will never forget!!! Alot of triumphs this year and ups and downs as always, but the way I attacked them has changed dramastically then say even last year which is good for me LOL. OSL I know you had alot of troubles this year with your wife getting sick and all, and still you made alot positive changes and even though you were tested with trials and tribulations you came out on top and stronger an bigger as ever!! I feel I have made all of my goals for this year and some I never even knew I was capable of. I have meet alot of great people on these forums and around my area due to this great sport, and man the oppurtunitys to succeed just keep coming my way for once. So with that being said, 2012 will be a year of success and my personal goals not only in this sport but in life will be meet. Man thanks for posting this thread up OSL, it has me reflecting on everything and all I can see is room for nothing but improvement on my part. Lets keep this thread going fellas as I would like to hear what some of you guys have gone through this year and what goals you have achieved, and what your looking forward to for 2012!!!!


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 16, 2011)

So far mine is not looking too good . I was let go from my job this summer and collecting unemployment  and no luck finding work .
 I have to get a resume going and attended a class on how to write  one of these and not easy .
 It's almost like the work place is looking for the perfect people to fill their slots . I heard on the news a lot of people had to take back some gifts because they over spent and need the extra cash as well so I'm not alone .


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 16, 2011)

Great post OSL as always

This year has been good for me and bad in a sense, had its ups and downs. I got engaged to a beautiful woman and I can't wait to Marry her

Haven't had a multiple sclerosis attack in over a year which is amazing 

Conquered some goals in the gym.

Met some great people in person and on this forum. Sadly lost a lot of friends, guess that happens when you grow up.

I have big goals for 2012 which I hope to conquer

I hope all of you have had a good year and will have a great 2012, even though I don't know all of you I feel like we are brothers cause of this great forum


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 17, 2011)

I got to be by my kids side also with my wife and also i got to be part of peptide/anabolicwarehouse team.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 17, 2011)

Good to hear guys! lets hear some more!


----------



## rage racing (Dec 17, 2011)

My wife gave birth to my beautiful baby girl in Aug but then my Grandma passed 3 weeks later. It has been a very good year in the gym. Put on about 22lbs naturally and will be going on cycle in Jan. Hoping 2012 will be great for everyone.


----------



## machinist9 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have had a good year because my wife and two sons are all healthy and doing good.my youngest just got a job working with me.very proud of him.finding this forum is going to help me with my lifting next year.I want it more than air! I will keep reading and try not to ask stupid question.lol.I hope everyone here has a great 2012.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 18, 2011)

Hope 2012 will be better then 2011. but i think not at all...economy all over Europe total crap.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Well this year started well, finishing up my test/deca/drol cycle at 252lbs with good strength and about 14% bf. Thent hings went down hill, injured my shoulders and ankles in rugby so put me out for a while. Then I got Ill with a fever for 3 weeks lost a lot of weight. Nearly back to full health and then hurt my back whilst asleep, out again. 

So ending this year a little bit heavier than i started it but, better conditioned, bigger and stronger. 
I've learnt so much about my body from the injuries though. They made me adapt my training and I think its now better for it.

Next Year I am going to grow come hell or higher water.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Well this year started well, finishing up my test/deca/drol cycle at 252lbs with good strength and about 14% bf. Thent hings went down hill, injured my shoulders and ankles in rugby so put me out for a while. Then I got Ill with a fever for 3 weeks lost a lot of weight. Nearly back to full health and then hurt my back whilst asleep, out again.
> 
> So ending this year a little bit heavier than i started it but, better conditioned, bigger and stronger.
> I've learnt so much about my body from the injuries though. They made me adapt my training and I think its now better for it.
> ...




I like it brother, Keep us all posted


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I have had a mixed year. I had many losses and many victories. Start with the losses. I lost my best friend (23) to a motorcycle accident on a bike that used to be mine, I lost a friend (26) two weeks ago due to drugs. I lost another friend who was a hardcore brother (35) of the iron just a few days ago due to a mishap in a routine surgery. These deaths were the worst that I had to deal with this year, now on to the good. After losing a son at 8 months along during pregnancy last year, this year we had a baby girl born on almost the same day we lost our son the year before. I appreciate her even more so after last year's loss. I love every single second I get to spend with her. She is the highlight of this year. I was able to quit a job that made my life hell for the last five years to start my own supplement store and it has been a success and made it possible for me to be around my daughter much more than what would of been possible. I have achieved every goal in the gym I had this year. I won a no gi jiu-jitsu tournament this year. I am finishing the year with about 15-20lbs more muscle than I started with. After losing so many close friends this year I am just happy to be alive and thankful that I have my beautiful little girl to give me the motivation I need to continue being a better person. This upcoming year I hope to spend a lot of time with my family. I am competing in a bodybuilding show in May 2012 and may have an MMA fight as well. I want to make the most of my time this year coming up because we don't know how much time we have on this planet. Wish you all the best and hope to continue seeing you all here on Ironmagazine.com


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Well I have had a mixed year. I had many losses and many victories. Start with the losses. I lost my best friend (23) to a motorcycle accident on a bike that used to be mine, I lost a friend (26) two weeks ago due to drugs. I lost another friend who was a hardcore brother (35) of the iron just a few days ago due to a mishap in a routine surgery. These deaths were the worst that I had to deal with this year, now on to the good. After losing a son at 8 months along during pregnancy last year, this year we had a baby girl born on almost the same day we lost our son the year before. I appreciate her even more so after last year's loss. I love every single second I get to spend with her. She is the highlight of this year. I was able to quit a job that made my life hell for the last five years to start my own supplement store and it has been a success and made it possible for me to be around my daughter much more than what would of been possible. I have achieved every goal in the gym I had this year. I won a no gi jiu-jitsu tournament this year. I am finishing the year with about 15-20lbs more muscle than I started with. After losing some many close friends this year I really just happy to be alive and thankful that I have my beautiful little girl to give me the motivation I need to continue being a better person. This upcoming year I hope to spend a lot of time with my family. I am competing in a bodybuilding show in May 2012 and may have an MMA fight as well. I want to make the most of my time this year coming up because we don't know how much time we have on this planet. Wish you all the best and hope to continue seeing you all here on Ironmagazine.com




Wow, Awesome for you TGB, I didn't know about your Child loss last year, But I did know about all your friends that had passed this year. It seems you are type of person that when you are faced with a difficult situation, you find something positive, and focus on that. I think becasue of that you got through this year.

Good Luck with everything you do this 2012, I really hope the best for you and yours.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

2011 was the year I dieted harder and longer than anytime in my life. I'm still dieting but now for a lean bulk. 

I'm very blessed with an incredible wife and son and really couldn't ask for anything more. In the USA we have everything and my mind often wanders to those less fortunate. I decided this year to financially support 10 orphans in Africa. I hate that people suffer and experience hardship and loss. It crushes my spirit at times so I decided to act. I have given to charities for years so that's nothing new but feeding, clothing and educating throw away kids makes me feel like I can actually do something about others hardships. 

Anyway, as we approach this Holiday of giving I ask that everyone reading this take a moment to reflect on what we do have and how we can use our resources to help others.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 2011 was the year I dieted harder and longer than anytime in my life. I'm still dieting but now for a lean bulk.
> 
> I'm very blessed with an incredible wife and son and really couldn't ask for anything more. In the USA we have everything and my mind often wanders to those less fortunate. I decided this year to financially support 10 orphans in Africa. I hate that people suffer and experience hardship and loss. It crushes my spirit at times so I decided to act. I have given to charities for years so that's nothing new but feeding, clothing and educating throw away kids makes me feel like I can actually do something about others hardships.
> 
> Anyway, as we approach this Holiday of giving I ask that everyone reading this take a moment to reflect on what we do have and how we can use our resources to help others.



Wow I've never seen someone so unselfish and giving

Your a great man for many reasons Heavy

A Role model some might say


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 18, 2011)

to be honest it's kind of sucked, I was probably more dedicated to diet/training last year and the beginning of this year than I ever have been. Ran my first cycle last year and second this year, everything was going awesome and then the shoulder issues I've had off and on for a while were getting progressively worse. I've pretty much had to stop everything but some lower body training, since I don't have insurance I've been to the hospital twice and a clinic once and they pretty much said to wait longer and come back. Sooo it's been a few months and my shoulders still both hurt pretty bad on a daily basis, I'm losing muscle by the week, I'd probably kill just to be healthy and able to train again. sigh... at least when I get over this I know I won't take it for granted anymore lol


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 19, 2011)

Started 2011 at 240 now I'm 187 have let diet slip a little at end of year. Working on tightening that back up. Wanted to hit 200 so I exceeded that goal. Now I want to get in the 170's then hit gear for first time about febuary. Goal for next year is to be 210-230 with 15% or under bf. financially was a tough year but things are looking up. Excited about 2012. Will probably cruise after cycle forever.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 24, 2011)

Another thing I want to Share, is Yesterday I reproposed to My wife so we can renew our vows, Her health is slowly declining, and I want the make the very Best of 2012.

Here is the ring I got her. I have never gotten her a real ring in close to 8 years of Marriage.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Another thing I want to Share, is Yesterday I reproposed to My wife so we can renew our vows, Her health is slowly declining, and I want the make the very Best of 2012.
> 
> Here is the ring I got her. I have never gotten her a real ring in close to 8 years of Marriage.




that is a very beautiful ring. Im sure your wife loves you and I think you made her very happy with this gesture.

best of luck to you and your family in 2012.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 24, 2011)

Had a great year in the gym, completed my first 3 cycles, everything else has been the same (also great)


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this thread,


This has been the best year of my life. After spending 6 years with my beautiful girlfriend, we found out that she was pregnant with our child. We had a trip planned for June to Puerta Vallarta, instead we postponed it until next year and in June that beautiful woman became my wife. Just this month we welcomed a perfect, beautiful baby girl into the world. She is my reason for getting up every day. I have a great life, a wonderful wife, a beautiful baby and 2 great dogs. We have a nice house and we are both blessed with good jobs that weathered the economic downturn.

I made some wonderful friends here as soon as I joined. I'm not the most social person in real life, I prefer to just stay home with my family and my dogs. But I have made great friends here, OSL, TGB1987, Ordawg1, GXR64 and many, many more. I've taught a bit but learned even more from those mentioned above as well as heavyiron, Prince and others.

This year has not been without sorrow although. The 11th anniversary of my late wife passing was in January 2011 and the 12th anniversary is on the horizon. It is also the date of the last time I saw my son who was 18 at the time. He is almost 30 and I haven't seen him in 12 years. I grieve the loss of my first wife and I grieve his loss as well. But I've been given a second chance with a great wife and new baby. 

Health wise this has been a rough year. I partially tore my quad earlier in the year and am currently recovering from a small triceps tear. But I'll be back at it soon. My goal is the opposite of most here, I've been "big" and now am working to streamline my physique. Topping out at 322 this year, my goal is now a more reasonable 230-240 by the end of the summer. I'm at 263 today, so it is almost here.

Well, there is 2011 in a nutshell. 2012 is on the horizon, I hope it is a good year for all. I know for my family that it will be a year of watching our daughter grow. I am so looking forward to that.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 24, 2011)

new years resolution..... ween myself off of masterbation... 

I am addicted to porn and filthy websites like IM.

Congrats on the ring bro.... we got engaged last year on this day. never looked back.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 24, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Okay,
> 
> Its that time of the year where we all have to sit, relax, breathe, and reflect on how 2011 has treated us. And what are our future goals for 2012.
> 
> ...



OldSchool  I wish you strength and good fortune in the coming years with your family.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 24, 2011)

This year was filled with ups and downs for me. I'll start with the downs. I lost my grandfather this year. We were very close and it really messed me up for a few months. Tonight I took my grandmother to Chirstmas Eve service at church and it just felt weird without him. Just this past month I lost my grandmother on the other side of the family. I had a falling out with my best friend because he fell back into doing hard drugs and he was trying to drag me down with him. It sucks but I had to look out for myself. 

I guess there are many more ups than downs. I'm gaining in the gym everyday and I have transformed my body from what it was last year. I made a TON of good friends on this board that have helped me with that process and I am thankful for them everyday. I finished another year of school and I'm almost done with my degree. I met a girl that taught me what true love is. She is always there for me and strives for me to better myself everyday even if I throw a fit and fight it. I am truly thankful for all of this and I hope to learn from the past and make 2012 an even better year. 

Great thread OSL.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 27, 2011)

Kwabby6 said:


> wtf? same here! Its like the last couple of week I was on cycle (my 1st) I went heavy on my (what was) new personal record of bench. Never attempted to put up 315 although I knew I could....ended up putting it up 8 times but in the process hurt my shoulder. hasn't been the same since and its effecting my motivation and workouts in the gym. I can relate


 

That sucks man, I would definitely take some rest days and rearrange your routine a little. Dumbells seem to be a million times better on your shoulders in most exercises so you may just have to switch to them. If it gets really bad I would definitely see an orthopedic about it though. Your shoulder is really easy to fuck up so that's one thing I would be way careful about.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 27, 2011)

real nice ring man! congratulation!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 29, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> real nice ring man! congratulation!




Thank you WP!


----------



## J.thom (Dec 29, 2011)

you're a true gentlemen OSL. Nice ring!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 29, 2011)

OSL is one of the finest men and gentlemen here. I'm proud to know him and call him a friend. He's done more for most of us then anyone else and asks nothing in return. We all should strive to be more like him.


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 29, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> OSL is one of the finest men and gentlemen here. I'm proud to know him and call him a friend. He's done more for most of us then anyone else and asks nothing in return. We all should strive to be more like him.


 

OSL is a Very good guy. As well as Anabolic5150 never met someone so dedicated to his family.  Very motivational to me.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 30, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> OSL is a Very good guy. As well as Anabolic5150 never met someone so dedicated to his family.  Very motivational to me.



Thank you my friend, you my Brother are as good as they come. Glad to have met you and become friends. Not many better.


----------

